# Phony Brand



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> My most cynical sense is that Brand's initial posture -- "Show me you're serious about winning, and I'll stay" -- was based on his belief that the Clippers would never be able to attract the talent to demonstrate their seriousness, which, in turn, would give him cover to walk. But when the Clips landed Baron Davis, it left Brand in the awkward position of having to either live by his word -- and forfeit $20M -- or leave and break his tacit commitment.


 http://clipperblog.com/

dont know why it was a choice of forfeiting 20 million when clippers offered the same amount.



> The Clippers then boosted their offer to Brand to five years and $80 million by renouncing the rights to other players, but it wasn't enough to re-sign him.


 http://clipperblog.com/



> The Clippers had a bigger problem than Brand's agent. It was Brand.
> 
> Once he opted out of his Clippers contract, everything changed. Whether that was Falk's influence or that Brand was impressed by the 76ers, he now seemed to be looking for a way to leave rather than a way to stay. Brand was slow in returning calls to Clippers officials. Whenever they made an offer, Falk would take it back to the 76ers.


 http://clipperblog.com/

i'm starting to think that brand had no intention whatsoever to re-sign with the clippers. his intial plan was to opt out -> ask the clippers to get him some help -> assumed that clipper management were incompetent to sign someone significant so he wouldnt draw criticism and **** up his image by leaving the clippers -> surprised by baron signing -> got on the phone with philly and asked them to clear space so he wouldnt look like a dip**** by taking less money to go to the 76ers -> blamed the clippers for pissing him off during negotiation when he was the one slow in returning calls.

whatever the case may be, elton brand to me is one phony lying mother****er.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

I can't wait until we host the 6ers. I'm going to get tickets to that game and let him hear it. Make some signs and whatever. Hopefully I get some courtside seats so I'll know he really heard everything.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

It's pretty low of him, but as a player it makes sense.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

basically what brand did by lying was blow up this beautiful balloon for the clipper fans and than pop it right in their face.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

We should all seat in the same section. Who has a Brand jersey? Burn that sh$T!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

I hope he never makes the playoffs again.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

I wont watch any of his movies in the future


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*



matador1238 said:


> We should all seat in the same section. Who has a Brand jersey? Burn that sh$T!!!


Oh I already sold my Brand Team USA jersey and will burn the T-Shirt I have of him.

But yes, we should sit in the same section. Hopefully everyone else follows suit and boo's him as well.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

As soon as I start working if I'm still in California, I'll join you guys.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

I'm almost positive iam getting tickets so if u guys want let's arrange this so we could boo the hell out of EB


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*



MicCheck12 said:


> I'm almost positive iam getting tickets so if u guys want let's arrange this so we could boo the hell out of EB


Yeah, lets do it. I will be there.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*



matador1238 said:


> I wont watch any of his movies in the future


Did anyone watch them anyway?

I hear he's the Ashton Kucher of actors, only as a producer


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*



matador1238 said:


> Yeah, lets do it. I will be there.


I'll be there to boo his phony a$$ too. That 2 face mf'er. 

We should get Clipper Darrell to get in on this.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Phony Mother****ing Brand*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=adande_ja&page=Brand-Clippers-080709



> When he opted out of his contract with the Clippers last week, he said, "My intention is to stay." His agent, David Falk, painted it as a generous opportunity to give the Clippers a chance to bring in a star free agent, which they promptly did by nabbing Baron Davis. For a brief moment, there was euphoria in Clippers Country.





> When it came down to it, Brand did what all NBA players do come contract time. He got selfish. And Clipper fans feel betrayed.
> 
> That's a new emotion. They've been upset before. Ashamed, even. But never before had they had their hearts ripped out by someone they wanted to believe and felt safe in trusting. Brand was someone who actually brought honor to the Clipper uniform, someone who was hard-working, classy and real, a peanut-butter-and-jelly-sandwich guy in a tofu town. Now he's just like so many other promising players who pass through Clippers Country: gone.


Damn...I AM SO MAD AT BRAND!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont see what he lied about? WHere did he lie?

Not sure where all the hate comes from. Unless brand starts badmouthing the clipps in the next couple days i fully plan on giving him a standing ovation when he comes back for a road game. Him opting out was the only logical choice, and it should even help our team in the long run.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> I dont see what he lied about? WHere did he lie?
> 
> Not sure where all the hate comes from. Unless brand starts badmouthing the clipps in the next couple days i fully plan on giving him a standing ovation when he comes back for a road game. Him opting out was the only logical choice, and it should even help our team in the long run.


What didn't he lie about?? He lied when he said he was coming back to play in the last few games to just play, not to play for a contract. LIES. He lied prior to opting out about him wanting to stay. LIES. He lied about how he wanted to stay and was committed to the Clippers when he opted out. LIES. He lied to Baron and the Clippers, I was reading that the Clippers had a verbal handshake that if they signed Baron that Brand would stay. LIES

Really he went from the biggest fan favorite of all time to the biggest scum of all time for the Clippers. I lost all respect for him. What he and his agent said and what they did makes him another Boozer. He betrayed the Clippers, their fans, and Baron. Btw I have no ill will toward Maggette for leaving, he never said the things Brand said, I wish Maggette best of luck.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I dont see what he lied about? WHere did he lie?
> 
> Not sure where all the hate comes from. Unless brand starts badmouthing the clipps in the next couple days i fully plan on giving him a standing ovation when he comes back for a road game. Him opting out was the only logical choice, and it should even help our team in the long run.


He didn't say specifically that he was going to sign with the Clippers. But he and his agent gave all indications that the reason he opted out was to give clippers flexibility to go after another solid player to make the team around "Brand" better for him to return. To say that and turn his back on the team who did exactly what he wanted is low and shows that he's no classy and loyal guy who we all thought out to be. 

To say that it Brand not being with the Clippers may help our team in the long run may be true, but you're gonna have a hard time finding happy Clipper fans right now about Brand leaving the team and hanging Baron out to dry. I would say most of us feel angry and betrayed at this point and it will take a Josh Smith signing or some other improvement to get over this.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> What didn't he lie about?? He lied when he said he was coming back to play in the last few games to just play, not to play for a contract. LIES. He lied prior to opting out about him wanting to stay. LIES. He lied about how he wanted to stay and was committed to the Clippers when he opted out. LIES. He lied to Baron and the Clippers, I was reading that the Clippers had a verbal handshake that if they signed Baron that Brand would stay. LIES
> 
> Really he went from the biggest fan favorite of all time to the biggest scum of all time for the Clippers. I lost all respect for him. What he and his agent said and what they did makes him another Boozer. He betrayed the Clippers, their fans, and Baron. Btw I have no ill will toward Maggette for leaving, he never said the things Brand said, I wish Maggette best of luck.


Sounds about right to me, yama has wanted Elton gone for a long time, so he doesn't really care. If Brand would've gone the same route as Maggette and just kept his mouth shut I would have absolutely no problem with this, but the fact he is he DID LIE by making so many misleading statements and deserves the heat he's getting for it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

You know what. Let's calm down. He's gone, he's gone. We still have a plethora of cap space to make a move and get someone. Like I told a fried of mine, I'd love the following signings with our current cap space:
JR Smith, Andris Biedrins, Matt Barnes, James Singleton.

Then deal Tim Thomas and Brevin Knight to the Nets along with the Minny pick for a S&T Nenad Krstic and Marcus Williams along with a 2nd or two.

PG: Baron Davis | Marcus Williams | Mike Taylor/Shaun Livingston/Jared Jordan/Brandon Heath
SG: JR Smith | Cuttino Mobley | Eric Gordon
SF: Al Thornton | Matt Barnes | James Singleton
PF: Nenad Krstic | Josh Powell | Sofoklis?
CE: Chris Kaman | Andris Biedrins | Nick Fazekas

Let's not sign DeAndre and possibly Mike and if we don't bring Sofoklis over, we have rights to three players which I think could be solid.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> You know what. Let's calm down. He's gone, he's gone. We still have a plethora of cap space to make a move and get someone. Like I told a fried of mine, I'd love the following signings with our current cap space:
> JR Smith, Andris Biedrins, Matt Barnes, James Singleton.
> 
> Then deal Tim Thomas and Brevin Knight to the Nets along with the Minny pick for a S&T Nenad Krstic and Marcus Williams along with a 2nd or two.
> ...




you always seem to want to acquire mediocre players while giving up picks and capspace.....

we will end up a so-so team that will never be bad enough to get a good lotto pick, and yet never good enough to make the playoffs in the west....


your suggestion would leave the clippers mired in mediocrity...the worst place to be in the nba....


and by the way,

**** elton brand


never have i ever felt this kind of hate for any sports figure.....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Sounds about right to me, yama has wanted Elton gone for a long time, so he doesn't really care. If Brand would've gone the same route as Maggette and just kept his mouth shut I would have absolutely no problem with this, but the fact he is he DID LIE by making so many misleading statements and deserves the heat he's getting for it.


Exactly


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> you always seem to want to acquire mediocre players while giving up picks and capspace.....
> 
> we will end up a so-so team that will never be bad enough to get a good lotto pick, and yet never good enough to make the playoffs in the west....
> 
> ...


We're giving up a first rounder 3 years from now that I don't see being in the lottery and if that team can gel and mesh, they won't be mediocre and could make the playoffs. JR Smith is a nice shooter and athletic, Nenad Krstic is a solid post option and will be good next to Kaman, Biedrins is a nice rebounder and defender, though he can work on offense. Marcus is a young PG we can possibly groom, Barnes is a scrappy hard worker and we all know JaySing. It's better then us sitting on our asses and not trying, and it's not like this deal puts us as the Knicks


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> We're giving up a first rounder 3 years from now that I don't see being in the lottery and if that team can gel and mesh, they won't be mediocre and could make the playoffs. JR Smith is a nice shooter and athletic, Nenad Krstic is a solid post option and will be good next to Kaman, Biedrins is a nice rebounder and defender, though he can work on offense. Marcus is a young PG we can possibly groom, Barnes is a scrappy hard worker and we all know JaySing. It's better then us sitting on our asses and not trying, and it's not like this deal puts us as the Knicks


okay, lets look at one of your suggestions....


biedrins.....he will command a contract that will likely equal or surpass kaman's.....and you want to sign him to be our backup????

why sign biedrins and krstic???? kind of redundant, don't you think??? and why risk our capspace on a player like JR smith???? undersized SG with a chucker's mentality that plays no defense.....


i can go on, but i don't feel like it right now.....just so pissed about that *** elton "john" brand......


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Weasel said:


> What didn't he lie about?? He lied when he said he was coming back to play in the last few games to just play, not to play for a contract. LIES. He lied prior to opting out about him wanting to stay. LIES. He lied about how he wanted to stay and was committed to the Clippers when he opted out. LIES. He lied to Baron and the Clippers, I was reading that the Clippers had a verbal handshake that if they signed Baron that Brand would stay. LIES
> 
> Really he went from the biggest fan favorite of all time to the biggest scum of all time for the Clippers. I lost all respect for him. What he and his agent said and what they did makes him another Boozer. He betrayed the Clippers, their fans, and Baron. Btw I have no ill will toward Maggette for leaving, he never said the things Brand said, I wish Maggette best of luck.


there you go my friend. 

if brand opted out and informed his intention to leave the clippers, there wouldnt be any problems. the clippers would of said thank you very much mr.brand we appreciated what you did for us the past few years and wish you the very best. the clippers than would of not signed baron and probably coudl of started the rebuilding process more smoothly.

now brand left the clipperland in a complete mess. basically stuck between rebuilding and contending. contending alone will not get you in the playoff, but to be in the middle of that? shiiiitttttt


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> You know what. Let's calm down. He's gone, he's gone. We still have a plethora of cap space to make a move and get someone. Like I told a fried of mine, I'd love the following signings with our current cap space:
> JR Smith, Andris Biedrins, Matt Barnes, James Singleton.
> 
> Then deal Tim Thomas and Brevin Knight to the Nets along with the Minny pick for a S&T Nenad Krstic and Marcus Williams along with a 2nd or two.
> ...


i salute your optimism but that line up is going nowhere in the west. better off blowing everything up and giving ample playing time gordon and thornton and see what the clippers can get out of davis and kaman near the trade deadline.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> okay, lets look at one of your suggestions....
> 
> 
> biedrins.....he will command a contract that will likely equal or surpass kaman's.....and you want to sign him to be our backup????
> ...


I haven't heard anything of Biedrins wanting 11 mil a year like I have with Bogut and Bynum. If that is true, then we scrap Biedrins obviously, but him and Nenad aren't redundant. Biedrins is a rebounder and a decent defender with no offensive game, and from what I've seen, Nenad is a pretty solid post scorer. I don't see how JR's an undersized SG when NBA.com has him listed as 6'6 and he's the type of player we need and would flourish next to Baron. He averaged 12 points in 19 minutes with Denver and was instant offense. JR shouldn't cost more then 6/7 mil, which is what Maggette was earning and will be damn worth it.


DANNY said:


> i salute your optimism but that line up is going nowhere in the west. better off blowing everything up and giving ample playing time gordon and thornton and see what the clippers can get out of davis and kaman near the trade deadline.


Obviously won't be a championship contender, but I think they would be able to push for a playoff spot due to the amount of depth and having a legit inside/outside combination. Plus, it's not like were getting old with those moves, Marcus is young, Andris is young, JR's 23 and Nenad's 25. Singleton is 27 and Barnes is 28, the two oldest we are getting in return. Plus, we'll still have the rights to Taylor/Sofoklis/Jordan unless we sign them. Can build something for the future and maybe have them be solid enough and compliment each other enough to surprise like the Pistons did.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

DANNY said:


> there you go my friend.
> 
> if brand opted out and informed his intention to leave the clippers, there wouldnt be any problems. the clippers would of said thank you very much mr.brand we appreciated what you did for us the past few years and wish you the very best. the clippers than would of not signed baron and probably coudl of started the rebuilding process more smoothly.
> 
> now brand left the clipperland in a complete mess. basically stuck between rebuilding and contending. contending alone will not get you in the playoff, but to be in the middle of that? shiiiitttttt


Exactly....dont make those statements if he never intended to come back. We did what he wanted...Now, we are stuck with Baron Davis. F*^k You, BRAND!! Watch, he will blame everything on the Clippers management.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

LAC better go hard for guys like Ellis/Okafor/Biedrins.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't want to go through the trouble of finding the quotes but for those who aren't mad you should go read them. Ever since he came back from his injury he has said he is not going to leave and he wants to stay here. Here was the last quotes by him before he screwed everyone over.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers1-2008jul01,0,2195053,full.story



> It means I'm a free agent, but my intentions are to stay with the Clippers," said Brand, who was owed $16.44 million if he remained in his former contract. "That's always been my intention."
> 
> Referring to the Clippers as "we," Brand said he would like to see them be aggressive in this free-agent market.
> 
> ...


Pretty much if he kept his mouth shut I wouldn't have minded too much, I would be pissed he left but I wouldn't be pissed at him. Word is he was the one that got Baron here, so what was the point of that Brand? What was the point of making the Clippers believe that you were going to stay to only leave?? This is why I am pissed at Brand for screwing the Clippers over.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I feel sick watching this press conference right now....Let's see what kind of BS comes out of EB's mouth.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Elton says the Clippers gave him an ultimatum...I guess the rumors that Falk never told him about the Clippers offer are true, what a total f'ing d-bag.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG, I want to murder David Falk. This a-hole is spewing lies!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

What a bunch of back-slapping, a**-kissing garbage. Screw David Falk, screw Elton and screw the Sixers.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

so is it official then??? elton to the sixers???


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> so is it official then??? elton to the sixers???


100% official. They just held the press conference and aired about 15 minutes of it on ESPN news. It's officially done.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i hope that motherucker catches the ebola virus.....not the mild kind either, i want him to contract the zaire strain, which everyone knows, is the worst kind.....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> i hope that motherucker catches the ebola virus.....not the mild kind either, i want him to contract the zaire strain, which everyone knows, is the worst kind.....


No, I'd prefer for his wife to leave him and take half his **** and never let Elton see or hear from his kid, his production company crumbles and he has a career ending injury 5 minutes into this contract. A freakier injury then Shaun Livingstons. I'm thinking he slips on some spilled Gatorade on the court and totally messes up his knees. Ahh yes, dream come true if it were to occur


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

elton is going to be on ESPN right now they are going to interview him lets sese what he has to say


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

LOL. Wow, and I thought _I_ was pissed!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

some of you really need to calm down


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> some of you really need to calm down


and some of you need to mind your own damn business....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> some of you really need to calm down


you just dont understand!!!!
:lol:


im bout to watch the elton interview see what he has to say 
it will probably sink in and ill judge whether i can hate the guy or not


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> some of you really need to calm down


It's our forum, we can vent if we want. No one's crossing the line here, it's just pure venting. Besides me hoping his production company fails and his wife leaves him, I don't care if he gets injured or not, just hope he never wins a ring. 

I hope we can get something done, bring in two solid players and compete. I don't give a **** about Elton anymore, but I will follow up on Corey. Elton's on the same list to me as Kobe Bryant, Maurice Taylor, Gilbert Arenas and Rasheed Wallace as players I won't like and will pass being on my team.

Watch us sign Kwame Brown and him become a 18/10 player.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> It's our forum, we can vent if we want. No one's crossing the line here, it's just pure venting. Besides me hoping his production company fails and his wife leaves him, I don't care if he gets injured or not, just hope he never wins a ring.
> 
> I hope we can get something done, bring in two solid players and compete. I don't give a **** about Elton anymore, but I will follow up on Corey. Elton's on the same list to me as Kobe Bryant, Maurice Taylor, Gilbert Arenas and Rasheed Wallace as players I won't like and will pass being on my team.
> 
> Watch us sign Kwame Brown and him become a 18/10 player.


:lol:
man poor kwame we should give em a shot whats the worse that can happen 
and nah the sweetest vindication would be for us to not just die and give up cuz elton left but keep searching ....put together a nice formidable lineup....and MAKE THE PLAyOFFS
:clap2:

**** YES


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

What is A-hole Brand saying?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> some of you really need to calm down


<object id="WNVideoCanvasDEFAULTdivWNVideoCanvas" width="500" height="321">	<param name="allowFullScreen" value="true">	<param name="quality" value="high">	<param name="wmode" value="windowless"></param>	<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always">	<param name="allowFullScreen" value="true">	<param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF">	<param name="movie" value="http://video.latimes.com/global/video/flash/widgets/WNVideoCanvas.swf"></param>	<embed src="http://video.latimes.com/global/video/flash/widgets/WNVideoCanvas.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="windowless" width="500" height="321" allowFullScreen="true" FlashVars="isShowIcon=true&affiliate=LATMS&affiliateNumber=421&backgroundAlphas=100,100,100,100&backgroundColors=eeeeee,eeeeee,eeeeee,eeeeee&backgroundRatios=0,25,130,255&backgroundRotation=270&borderAlpha=100&borderColor=aaaaaa&borderWidth=1&clipId=2674017&closecaptionPaneLabelText=&closePaneLabelText=&commercialHeadlinePrefix=Commercial&controlsBackgroundAlphas=100,100&controlsBackgroundColors=eeeeee,eeeeee&controlsBackgroundRatios=0,255&controlsBackgroundRotation=270&controlsBorderColor=212121&controlsBottomPadding=8&controlsButtonLeftBorderColor=c7c7c7&controlsButtonRightBorderColor=656464&controlsHeight=40&controlsOffFaceColor=828282&controlsOverFaceColor=454444&controlsSidePadding=8&defaultStyle=flatlight&disableTransport=false&domId=WNVideoCanvasDEFAULTdivWNVideoCanvas&emailErrorBorderColor=ae1a01&emailErrorMessageFaceColor=ae1a01&emailFormFieldAlphas=80&emailFormFieldColors=dddee0&emailFormFieldRatios=0&emailFormFieldRotation=90&emailInputFaceColor=454444&emailMessageLabelText=&emailPaneLabelText=&emailSentConfirmationMessage=&errorMessage=&fullScreenControlType=none&hasBevel=false&hasBorder=true&hasBottomBorder=true&hasFullScreen=true&hasLeftBorder=true&hasRightBorder=true&hasTopBorder=true&helpPage=http://www.latimes.com/about/site/stv-flash-video-about,0,301457.htmlstory&hostDomain=video.latimes.com&idKey=DEFAULT&imgPath=http://latms.images.worldnow.com/images/static/video/flash/&invalidRecipientFieldMessage=&invalidSenderFieldMessage=&isAutoStart=&isMute=&landingPage=http://www.latimes.com/video/&loadingMessage=&offFaceColor=828282&overFaceColor=454444&overlayBackgroundAlphas=92&overlayBackgroundColors=b6b6b5&overlayBackgroundRatios=0&overlayBackgroundRotation=90&overlayOffFaceColor=454444&overlayOverFaceColor=ffffff&pauseButtonText=&playAtActualSize=0&playButtonText=&playerHeight=321&playerWidth=500&recipientEmailLabelText=&sendEmailButtonText=&senderEmailLabelText=&senderNameLabelText=&shareListItemHighlightBorderColor=ffffff&shareListItemOffFaceColor=828282&shareListItemShadowBorderColor=b1b0b0&shareListListItemOverFaceColor=828282&sidePadding=3&smoothingMode=auto&staticImgPath=http://latms.images.worldnow.com&summaryGraphicMessage=&summaryGraphicScaleStyle=stretchToFit&summaryPaneLabelText=&tabBackgroundAlphas=100,100&tabBackgroundColors=e6e6e6,e6e6e6&tabBackgroundOverAlphas=100,100&tabBackgroundOverColors=eeeeee,eeeeee&tabBackgroundOverRatios=0,100&tabBackgroundRatios=75,255&tabBackgroundRotation=90&tabBackgroundSelectedAlphas=100&tabBackgroundSelectedBorderAlpha=100&tabBackgroundSelectedBorderColor=aaaaaa&tabBackgroundSelectedBorderWidth=1&tabBackgroundSelectedColors=eeeeee&tabBackgroundSelectedHasBevel=false&tabBackgroundSelectedHasBorder=true&tabBackgroundSelectedHasDropShadow=false&tabBackgroundSelectedRatios=0&tabBorderAlpha=100&tabBorderColor=aaaaaa&tabBorderWidth=1&tabFontSize=10&tabHasBevel=false&tabHasBorder=true&tabHasDropShadow=false&tabHeight=26&tabLeftBorderColor=e5e5e5&tabOffFaceColor=828282&tabOverBorderAlpha=100&tabOverBorderWidth=1&tabOverFaceColor=454444&tabOverHasBevel=false&tabOverHasBorder=true&tabRightBorderColor=868686&tabShadowColor=333333&topPadding=3&videoSliderBackgroundColor=cccccc&videoSliderKnobBackgroundAlphas=100,100&videoSliderKnobBackgroundColors=cccccc,cccccc&videoSliderKnobBackgroundRatios=0,255&videoSliderKnobBackgroundRotation=90&videoSliderKnobBorderColor=959495&videoSliderKnobOffFaceColor=444444&videoSliderKnobOverFaceColor=212121&videoSliderKnobShadowColor=5a5a5a&videoSliderLoadIndicatorColor=828282&videoSliderProgressIndicatorColor=454444&volumeSliderOffColor=cccccc&volumeSliderOverColor=828282&" ></embed></object>

Why should we calm down again? Elton is nothing but another spoiled ***** who thinks just because he's in the pros he can do whatever he want and not have to worry about it. I can't wait until the Phila game to boo the living **** out of him. I wish I could burn his jersey in the Arena because I most definetely would have.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Here we go with the traitor's interview...tune in to SC right now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Am I the only one that thinks that Eltons voice is too high pitched almost like his balls haven't dropped yet


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

only saw the last minute of the interview...to actually see him at his news conference was extremely difficult to watch!

to anyone who saw the complete interview, what was his explanation? 
was it vaild? 
did he claim the Clipper dogged him?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm hoping that the clippers sign emeka okafor so he can pack brand's shot everytime he goes for a basket


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

shaunliv said:


> only saw the last minute of the interview...to actually see him at his news conference was extremely difficult to watch!
> 
> to anyone who saw the complete interview, what was his explanation?
> was it vaild?
> did he claim the Clipper dogged him?


He gave some pretty generic answers, but openly admitted to being in touch with Baron all the way about coming to the Clippers. One thing he did say is that Baron told him to "go get his" when it came to accepting any offer that would be best for him and his family. To me, it just sounds like Elton was steered directly away from the Clippers from the moment he opted out of his contract. I definitely wouldn't absolve him at all for the way he carried himself during the past week, but I think David "the human piece of excrement" Falk did everything he could to ensure Elton wouldn't return to LA. I hope there's a special place in hell for that scumbag.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

"play by play" please....no TV here at work


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

WTF...we offered him about the same amount of money


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

convo between him n baron 
"get youre money, i got mine" 
Period. 

now we move on if we can somehow sign emeka and a mediocre scorer either at the 2 or 3 with whats left from the money we have left afters signing emeka i think we are coo


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Okafor turned down $13 million a year....i wonder how much he wants


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Okafor turned down $13 million a year....i wonder how much he wants


What?? Where did you hear/see that? If he turned that down, he must either want out of Charlotte in a really bad way or he's completely INSANE.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> What?? Where did you hear/see that? If he turned that down, *he must either want out of Charlotte in a really bad way *or he's completely INSANE.


thats probably it.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

From ESPN:



> 3. Emeka Okafor, Bobcats: Okafor turned down $13 million per season to hit free agency this summer. He's not the best player on this list, but he's the best young center on the market and one of the few guys in the league who's a lock to average a double-double. It sounds as if the Bobcats are open to a sign-and-trade if the right deal were to come along.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, I think he's seriously overestimating his value. I know Bogut just got 14.5 million/yr,(which is definitely too much) but he's a much more skilled offensive player. I'd say Okafor is in the 10-11 million range, but any more than that is just too much.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Wow, I think he's seriously overestimating his value. I know Bogut just got 14.5 million/yr,(which is definitely too much) but he's a much more skilled offensive player. I'd say Okafor is in the 10-11 million range, but any more than that is just too much.


big guys are overpaid in general. if emeka true worth is about 10~11 than getting 13 million aint bad at all.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

DANNY said:


> big guys are overpaid in general. if emeka true worth is about 10~11 than getting 13 million aint bad at all.


True. I guess when stiffs like Adonal Foyle and D'Sagana Diop are getting 6-7 million you'd have to expect to pay 12-14 for somebody like Okafor. Still though, I would think a contract like the one the Clippers gave Kaman would be sufficient enough for him.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Just watched Brand's interview.....make me sick....

He said it was great the Clips signed Baron and it was why he opted out? So is he basically saying he opted out to free up the cap space for us and he can go somewhere? ****ing Brand!! We only got Davis to team up with you, **** head!! It seems he doesnt care he totally screw us over.....


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nvm


----------

